
Show HN: W|ASH: The Wolfram Alpha Interactive Shell - daeken
https://github.com/daeken/wash
======
daeken
I wrote this over the weekend and have found it tremendously useful already.
It's very simple (less than 250 lines, nearly 100 lines of which is the
template for HTML output), but it's quick and easy to do large amounts of
math. I hope people give it a shot and enjoy it! I'll keep an eye on the
comments; let me know if you run into any problems, or drop an issue into
Github.

